# I Believe The Story



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I visit this section often, but do not post that much. Many of you are highly educated on both "sides" of the "stable" concerning the study of,for or against religion.

As for me, I'm of the school of Faith. Pure, Blind, Faith. I smile as I write it because those words alone bring me peace, joy and serenity.

I am interested in what everyone has to say concerning faith or lack there of. I don't care to judge one way or another as to what you may or may not feel. My peace, my interest, comes from knowing how I feel when I feel the presence of a Love stronger than any I have known. And for me, I call that feeling God.

For some reason today I want to name it and claim it.

I believe the Story all year long. This time of year only serves to help me focas just a little more strongly on it and enjoy it just a little bit more.

Yeah...I Believe The Story.

Peace


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

terri* said:


> I visit this section often, but do not post that much. Many of you are highly educated on both "sides" of the "stable" concerning the study of,for or against religion.
> 
> As for me, I'm of the school of Faith. Pure, Blind, Faith. I smile as I write it because those words alone bring me peace, joy and serenity.
> 
> ...


That's cool! On a side note, did you know that Jesus wasnt even born around Christmas, he was born around mid to late September LOL during the feast days. Hahaha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm not sure if I believe that story, but I'm also of the school of pure, blind, faith. Merry Christmas/ happy holidays to you too.

I figured this would be a good place to get out of 666 posts.


----------

